# Really messed up



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Another naughty teacher

Teacher Named Fuchs Arrested For Doing That to Her Student


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

What the Fuchs?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Do you just go around looking for would be controversial stuff to re-post? I take it you have no thoughts of your own?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> Do you just go around looking for would be controversial stuff to re-post? I take it you have no thoughts of your own?


Actually I find any abuse disgusting whether it be a female or male teacher.
I don't get how you find this controversial?
She's only been married a year and her husband catches her in the act.
Sad.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Actually I find any abuse disgusting whether it be a female or male teacher.
> I don't get how you find this controversial?
> She's only been married a year and her husband catches her in the act.
> Sad.


I find it odd that you need to re-post to a marriage forum.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> I find it odd that you need to re-post to a marriage forum.


Tom has friends here, and there is a sense of comradery and community in sharing, discussing, and objectifying some of these things.

I have never felt Tom was trying to cause controversy as you say.

Do you begrudge him whatever support he feels is beneficial to him?

ETA, Tom maybe NBS is thinking that the General Relationship Discussion section is less appropriate for this then the CWI section might have been IDK.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Decorum said:


> Tom has friends here, and there is a sense of comradery and community in sharing, discussing, and objectifying some of these things.
> 
> I have never felt Tom was trying to cause controversy as you say.
> 
> ...


I had it in cwi and it was moved.
But with these incidents in the news every week I just wonder what these teachers are thinking in this digital/social media age and how they will not get caught.:scratchhead:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Let me just say... be VERY careful when typing this woman's name into Google.

Especially from work.

Derp.

ETA: Just gave my manager a "heads up" since I don't know how closely our internal security team monitors web traffic. He was laughing his ass off.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Let me just say... be VERY careful when typing this woman's name into Google.
> 
> Especially from work.
> 
> ...


It is ironic.
Yes we have a firewall where I can't look at female sex offenders it's considered porn.
God How do you think hubs reacted when she was in the middle of smoking the pole:wtf:
Anyway


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well update with all the evidence she (for now) pleads not guilty.:scratchhead:

Bainbridge teacher enters not-guilty plea in sexual assault case - Bainbridge Island Review


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Let me just say... be VERY careful when typing this woman's name into Google.
> 
> Especially from work.
> 
> ...


I'm disappointing, I tried it and it was all very tame. 

Also in the news



http://www.inquisitr.com/2081440/jessica-fuchs-teachers-sex-video-with-student-had-her-saying-lie-like-you-have-never-lied-before/ said:


> In a related report by the Inquisitr, a Florida high school principal was caught while partially topless with a student in a vehicle, but since the boy was 18-years-old, police could only charge her for smoking weed.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

WHOA! Somebody's not sleeping well in prison.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I get a (sick) kick out of these articles Tom. Thanks for posting them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

As long as they keep treating these female child rapers like they just forgot to return a library book they will continue to sexually abuse children.

Kids are getting raped by their teachers quite often it seems.

Got to wonder about the betrayed spouses too. What did they see in them? Kid fvckers almost always have some major and obvious psychological flaws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> As long as they keep treating these female child rapers like they just forgot to return a library book they will continue to sexually abuse children.
> 
> Kids are getting raped by their teachers quite often it seems.
> 
> ...


SO TRUE!! They should be vilified in the same way a male teacher would be. How the courts consider it less traumatic than a male rapist is beyond belief!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

frusdil said:


> SO TRUE!! They should be vilified in the same way a male teacher would be. How the courts consider it less traumatic than a male rapist is beyond belief!


Exactly
:iagree::iagree:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone who sexually abuses a child should be locked away for a very long time. Unfortunately a large percentage of the cases are never reported. And of those reposted the conviction rate it low. Usually the sentence is pretty light.

Here are some eye opener articles.

In the USA: 2500 teachers punished in 5 years for sexual misconduct


Almost 1,000 teachers accused of sex abuse between 2008 and 2013

From the USAToday article:

• There were criminal convictions in at least 1,390, or 53%, of the cases.

• Nearly nine out of 10 of the educators punished for sexual misconduct were male.

• At least 446 of the cases that the AP found involved educators who had multiple victims.


----------

